# NonResident Question on Lisences



## tanker (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

I am going to SD for my First Duck hunting trip. We are going to be hunting ducks in bismark with an outfitter.

My question is, I saw that hunter education is required for anyone born afer 1961. This means that I am 44 years old and have to take hunter saftey course?

Can someone tell me if this is correct or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

If i can help it is right you need hunter E.D. 
And good luck on the hunt , this might soud
strange but is this the tanker from 1919a4.com

:sniper:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

First off, Bismarck is in ND.
Second, to answer your question, anyone born after December 31st, 1961 needs to have a hunters safety certificate in order to legally hunt.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

If you want to hunt in Colorado you need it no matter how old you are, but don't stress to much I believe you can take it online if you are over 18. email the NDGF.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was born in 1961, December, and I am only 43. You can't be born after 1961 and be 44 years old in 2005???? :huh: If you were born in 1962 you will only be 43 in 2005


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

djleye said:


> I was born in 1961, December, and I am only 43.


Isn't that close to gheezerdom?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Close........It's there!!!!! I am, however, younger than Field Hunter!!!!!! 8)


----------



## tanker (Aug 29, 2005)

1. sorry I ment ND

2. I am not even close to 44 I am only 33, my math might have been a little shotty as I was not paying attention to details. Point was born after 1961 is required.

I cant believe I can lead a company of 14 M1 tanks with multiple weapons systems, thousands of rounds going off at the same time while traveling at 35 mph, but I have to take a stinking hunter education class for to shoot at a bird in ND.

Are they slow in ND or what I can see if your under 20 but 1961...give me a break.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> I cant believe I can lead a company of 14 M1 tanks with multiple weapons systems, thousands of rounds going off at the same time while traveling at 35 mph, but I have to take a stinking hunter education class for to shoot at a bird in ND.
> 
> Are they slow in ND or what I can see if your under 20 but 1961...give me a break.


How many classes did you require before you qualified with a M-16?
Same thing applies here, they don't know you from Adam or a tank commander. Talk about slow, what state are you from that they do not require the young folks to take hunter safety.

I am 42 and took it when I was 12 and sat in twice more with my daughters. Never to old to learn and maybe teach safety to another.

Also thank you for your service, the appreciation cannot really be expressed on this computer.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

tanker said:


> Are they slow in ND or what I can see if your under 20 but 1961...give me a break.


Nobody is making you hunt here. If you would like to, then just follow the rules of this state...if not, stay home. :eyeroll:


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Tanker,

If you are from MN, your hunter's education # is your
driver's license #. That's all you have to use when
you apply for a license online.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Isn't it easier to enforce the rules when the law is simple?....before 1961.

Otherwise there would be all kinds of gripeing about who has to and who doesn't.

If we ever get to use M1 tanks to hunt pheasants.....you will be prepared :bop:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Tanker on this site and just about every other outdoors site are links to each states G&F or DNR etc. Instead of making outrageous statements why not do a little research yourself!

4 year ago was the first time a friend of mine ever shoulder a shotgun. He is 41 year old and in the Army National Guard in WI. While he had military training etc, he also took the Hunters Education Course. The thing he took away from it was that besides the obvious gun safety it was the other things they offered in the course for new and beginning hunters.

He learned about the wildlife we pursue, and came away with a different attitude than what he went in with. A new respect for the game we pursue. So instead of taking cheap shots check out what is required of you to participate in ND this fall.

Since you are using a G/O it appears that you need to learn a little more about our state. If you would have, needing a G/O is not necessary to have a successful outing in ND!


----------



## gusto (Oct 8, 2003)

Tanker - thanks for your time in the military. ! for one appreciate guys like you defending our country. Good luck hunting!


----------

